# First real attempt at nature photography



## GliderPilot (Oct 2, 2005)

This is the first time I've ever really tried to take a nature picture.  Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Knopka (Oct 2, 2005)

I find it FANTASTIC!!! :thumbup: The rays of light are so cool! The only thing I don't like about it is the sun centered horizontally. But it's still a great picture! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 2, 2005)

well... I'd crop it just below the sun... so... the picture would be without the sun... just the rays


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 3, 2005)

This is an interesting photo - of the kind that also I have tried to achieve once but with a lot less success. 
As to the different cropping ideas: this is a photo that gives you room for a lot of "play" or "testing" as far as cropping goes, since there is space above and to both sides of the sun. You might want to go and try this, that and other things and feel when the photo becomes most interesting to look at. Mind you, it is all highly subjective, anyway.


----------



## GliderPilot (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I've never really liked cropping much. I feel like I lose too much of the picture, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## JonK (Oct 3, 2005)

Beautifully exposed and awesome sunstar...great job on this shot. I feel it works quite well with the sun centered.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 4, 2005)

Holy...for your first attempt...I would say that is just amazing.  Hope to see more. 
   BTW...welsome to the forum.  Another Cannuck...wooo hoo.


----------



## bantor (Oct 4, 2005)

I really like this photo, In my opinion it is great in all aspects of it.  I like the sun positioning and really like the rays of light.


----------



## EstorilM (Oct 4, 2005)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Holy...for your first attempt...I would say that is just amazing. Hope to see more.
> BTW...welsome to the forum. Another Cannuck...wooo hoo.


 
That was my thought, sure is one hell of a start!  Must have been really cool in person too.


----------



## Jeff/fotog (Oct 5, 2005)

You have a great beginning here at the development of an eye for the light.  That bodes well for your work in the future....and this image is very nice indeed.

www.jefferyraymond.com


----------

